# I cant wait for the all metal C20



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/coffee-brewing/hand-coffee-grinders/comandante-c40-hand-grinder

http://comandantegrinder.com/

https://www.facebook.com/ComandanteGrinder/timeline


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Been following the progress on HB , looks interesting , aren't OE in the process of updating the LIdo currently too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Expensive - will it be three times plus better than a Porlex?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well a Porlex creates as many fines as an espresso grinder, the Comandante significantly less

''Results! We ground 15g. 200uM sieve. % of fines: Porlex 18.6%,Mini Mill 17.3%,Skerton 15.9%, Comandante 10.6%''

''We also did the test with a Robur E and got 16.4%''


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds great! I'll be interested in how this and the upcoming MadeByKnock grinder square up.

I have no interest in a hand espresso grinder - if I'm travelling then the Duetto definitely isn't coming with me - but a really good brewed hand grinder definitely floats my boat.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah mine too. If the C20 comes in sub 100 then I might be swayed


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's the c40 but though you guys might like to see it, and they have ALOT of k30s there too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

obscene amount of grinders


----------

